# Chased by a SKUNK!



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Amber and I were out on in part of the fields we own behind my house, it's 28 acres of forests, pines, and fields. Amber is always off leash in these areas as we walk and play, throwing sticks or a ball. today we both had our heads down looking at things that interested us, me for golf balls folks hit into the area and Amber for the fur shed from a dead deer which had been eaten by varmits. I look up and see a HUGE skunk coming right at us from 30 yards away!! I get Amber back on leash and start to slowly back out of the area. At this point this skunk(its the middle of the day) starts charging at us, quick! I grabbed my cell phone and took a photo figuring no one would believe this was going on. I snapped a photo and it kept on coming the more we backed out of the area. Finally after a good soild 50 yards of trying to get away I took out the can of pepper GEL and when it charged it got close enough that I could reach it with the spray(15 feet). I proceeded to hose its face down good for a few seconds. That seemed to help as it started pawing at its face and rubbing on the ground and making a straight line to the pines nearby which allowed us to get where we needed to go in order to go home! Thank goodness!! It never once padded its front feet as they do before they spray and it never turned around as us so I know it just wanted us out of its personal area and it did not want to spray us unless it had to do so. I went back hom, put amber int he yard and went back with my .22 rifle with bird shot loaded but it must have gone into its den(a huge pile of scrub brush thats used for a fire during the spring) so I was unable to get it out to discharge it. I had been told only hours before this skunk has been going up to locals homes trying to find food in their dogs/cats dishes that are left outside and trying to get into the garbage cans. I'm going to keep my eye out for this thing and anytime I'm in the back area of the field with Amber, she'll be on a long lead and I'll definately be carrying a sidearm until I can locate this skunk again. Too many dogs and kids run an dplay in that area to have this thing living and charging people. What concerned me the most was the time of day it was out in and the fact that is was SO aggressive, both of which skunks tend not to be. While they can indeed be curious, they usually want nothing to do with humans. Just glad not to have bath Amber or myself in junk tonight. I'm attaching the photo from my cell phone, see what you guys think. BTW, the entire time Amber was wonderful about it, even once I had her on leash all she wanted to do was to get away slowly and she kept making a noise I have never heard her make before a "mewwwwwwwwwllllll meeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwllll" or "roooooooo roooooo" noises. She's not a vocal dog in the least so I was surprised to hear these sounds coming from her. I guess she knew this thing was baaaaaaaad.
phil


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Haha...I wonder if skunk knows what he has coming!!! Glad you guys didn't get sprayed!!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL Too funny. I am surprised it didn't spray when you sprayed. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like you just dodged a golden "rite of passage" there. Glad for you! That is one smell that take forever to get rid of.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Mid-February to March is when a skunks eye turns to the ladies! I wonder if he was being territorial? Either that or I'd be worried about rabies.

Glad you didn't get sprayed, although the peroxide, baking soda, dish soap recipe works incredibly well. 

I noticed a faint skunk smell outside this morning - so I know the one in my neighborhood is out cruising too.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Are rabid skunks a problem in your area?
We very rarely ever see skunks out in the daytime...and they tend to avoid people whenever possible...makes me wonder if the buggar was sick.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This morning I saw two chimpmunks playing together in my backyard. I knew I had one, I'd never seen another. It made me think that spring must be just around the corner. 

Maybe your resident skunk is preparing for family?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I would worry about a charging skunk. Anything like that makes me think it might have rabies. The only skunks I find (and I've run into a couple) turned its tail and waited for ME to run.

Another possibility is that it might at one time been a pet. There are people who have skunks as pets and de-scent them. In that instance it may not have any fear of people and are actually looking for companionship.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was told my the animal officer in our town that skunks do come out during the day. I'm not sure about them being aggressive. She did tell me that because our cat had killed a baby skunk that we would be harrassed by the mother. We were. Ugh!

Not the whole article, but it's interesting.

http://www.all-creatures.org/articles/ar-skunks.html

*First, Know the Facts *
"Know your adversary" is an accepted maxim. If we apply this aphorism to skunks, it is important to understand that skunks are exceedingly nearsighted. Because of their terrible eyesight, skunks often confuse quick and loud movements with those of a predator. Therefore if you move slowly and talk softly during skunk encounters you will usually avoid being sprayed. Should you and a skunk come face to face, the skunk will usually warn you before spraying. Skunks run directly toward a threat, stop (sometimes within inches), then stomp and hiss or squeal. They can make sounds like a squealing pig, grunt, whine, screech and even chirp like a bird. Skunks can only run at a rate of about ten miles an hour, which explains why so many are killed by cars. Drivers expect them to move away, just as other wild animals do—but instead a skunk will stand still, getting ready to spray. 
Another skunk myth is that skunks only come out at night, and therefore skunks seen during the day must have rabies. Not true. Wild skunks will usually come out in the evening and early morning hours, resting at night and sleeping during the day. However, in the winter and early spring, when they have young, they may be hungry and will forage for food at almost any time of day. Skunks do not hibernate in winter. The time to worry is if you see an adult skunk who appears to be paralyzed or who exhibits odd behavior, such as circling, screeching, self-mutilation, unprovoked aggression, or uncharacteristic tameness. Call your local animal control officer or police department for assistance.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Not too often that we hear about someone who has turned the tables on a skunk! Sprayer sprayed? Too funny!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

The skunks have been active around here lately. We have to be very careful when we let Jester out in the evening. He was sprayed last summer and trust me....it is not something that anyone wants to deal with...Yuk! :no:


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Kimm,great information thanks!! I'm very weary now as the area he was in is ALL torn up looking for grubbs(food source). The fasle charges looks like exactly what he was doing! He nevermade any sounds but it looks like it was his territory. All winter he has been foraging in that area as I thought it was turkey scrapings. I saw his prints allwintering but thought they were my neighbors cats tracks who waders in the same field. As often as Amber and I go in that area,2-3 times daily, now I'm very concerned as the last thing I want or need is getting her sprayed! Thanks again for the info,makes me feel better knowing it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You taught me something new! I never knew skunks charge. I'd still squirt him if I had to. I'm so afraid of Rabies. Even my Vet knows about my fear.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Learned so many good facts today and hopefully I wont ever need them. Havent ever seen a skunk around here but I have smelled them driving some in the country.


----------

